
Google Announces Support for Microformats and RDFa - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/05/google-announces-support-for-m.html
======
olefoo
I think this a fairly important inflection point. It's when semantic
technologies begin creeping in to the mainstream as semantic technologies
rather than obscure under the covers functionality as with firefox.

~~~
mark_h
It's also interesting timing, coming as it does on the heels of their
"Unreasonable Effectiveness of Data" paper.

I'd have to re-read it to comment, but at least some felt that it was being
rather dismissive of semantic-web structures:
<http://www.betaversion.org/~stefano/linotype/news/275/>

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I've always thought they were a little too dismissive of semantic web
structures, Peter Norvig in particular. But I also thought it was a ploy.

~~~
smanek
I think the problem is that the semantic web is fundamentally very similar to
the sort of 'logical ai' (Prolog, Cyc, etc) that is often blamed for the AI
winter.

Eliezer made a fairly convincing argument that a lot of this is the result of
clever marketing campaign a few decades ago
(<http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/11/logical-or-conn.html>)

------
eterno
Seems like Google is playing catch-up to yahoo for once. This has searchmonkey
written all over it. Yahoo though, seems to be still without its mojo so cant
see it capitalizing on this thing - even assuming it goes big.

------
TweedHeads
Wolfram Alpha already breathing on their necks?

